
Twittering with Mathematica - mqt
http://blog.wolfram.com/2009/04/30/twittering-with-mathematica/
======
redorb
I recently looked up mathematica, after reading up on wolfram; I then went to
the site to find it cost $2,495 for a license :( Can anyone explain to me
please what it exactly does and its worth in a few sentences? Thanks..

~~~
chris11
cell phone calculator: scientific calculator :: scientific calculator:
mathematica.

Mathematica is computational software. It has some powerful graphing
capabilities and can be used to write technical reports. It can also handle
very large sets of data. You write code to use it, and you can code C
applications to access Mathematica. It is pretty powerful.

It is mainly used by scientists and engineers. I think you can get a home
edition for around $300.

~~~
herdrick
Yes, $300. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465403>

------
herdrick
Mathematica looks really powerful and practical. The demo was really
impressive rrrrrrright up until he had to start using a Java library. Then it
was all the creating of client objects and credentials objects, initializing
things, marching to and fro... There may have been some factories in there; I
skimmed it.

Man, does Java suck or what?

